# all-in-one pattern cutting and edge easing?



## moondog111 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi. I've been searching and searching, but don't know the lingo

Is there a pattern bit that will let me eliminate the second step of rounding over the top and bottom corners in 3/4" stock? I don't want a bullnose pattern cutter or an eliptical --I am looking for something that will give me a straight edge and will round-over the top and bottom corners at the same time.

I wish to make pistol-grip type handles on a router table.

Thanks so much!

Rob


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

moondog111 said:


> Hi. I've been searching and searching, but don't know the lingo
> 
> Is there a pattern bit that will let me eliminate the second step of rounding over the top and bottom corners in 3/4" stock? I don't want a bullnose pattern cutter or an eliptical --I am looking for something that will give me a straight edge and will round-over the top and bottom corners at the same time.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob - you are looking for a "double roundover" bit, like this one
Magnate 7734 Adjustable Double Round Over Router Bits - 3/8" Radius; 1/2" Shank Diameter - Amazon.com

You can get them in several different radii and some even have different radii on each cutter as the cutters are reversible.


----------

